# Who else wants more posticons-smilies?



## Turanil (Dec 12, 2004)

Okay: soon we get the new server machines, plus the new pictograms by Michael Morris... Well, I also would like (my Christmas wishlist here) to get more posticons / smilies. Is it possible?    

If anybody else agrees with that essential feature, just say it here!


----------



## Berandor (Dec 12, 2004)

I disagree. I don't like smilies save for their most necessary use - do denote humour where simply phrasing might not be enough.

Otherwise, the proliferation of emoticons irks me. They're often used to denote other postes, which can also be seen in the frequent clamoring for the roll-eyes smilie. Other uses are simply unnecessary or even unfitting, like your eeking smilie above.

I'd be fine if all emoticons were disassembled save for the "winker"


----------



## Darkness (Dec 12, 2004)

Right, more emoticons is always a good thing.


----------



## Michael Morris (Dec 12, 2004)

It took me 3 months of hassling to get Russ to increase the smiley count to 15.

After the code upgrade I intend to install a patch that will allow individual users to turn smileys on and off.  I might be able to get Russ and Kevin to reconsider the issue at that point, but certainly not before


----------



## Morrus (Dec 12, 2004)

Nope, no more smilies.  Horrible things!


----------



## Crothian (Dec 12, 2004)

Agreed!!!!


----------



## Teflon Billy (Dec 13, 2004)

I want the six million that Nutkin has.

I particularly like :banghead: :what: and :shrug:

:Roofle: is also pretty good


----------



## Zappo (Dec 13, 2004)

I don't feel the need for more smilies. I don't use many of them anyway. On other boards, it seems that complex smilies are often used in place of content. Overall, I'm rather indifferent to the matter.


----------



## Greylock (Dec 13, 2004)

:-/

I'm fine without the cartoon smilies. Fugheddabut Nutkinland, Randomling has them aplenty. I usually do fine with script smilies. ;p


----------



## Turanil (Dec 13, 2004)

Mmmmh... It seems that a minority wants more, and the "overlord" is opposed to the idea... Mmmmh....    Looks like we can abandon the proposal...


----------



## Gez (Dec 13, 2004)

Don't be so unhappy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 If you want more smilies, just LOOT 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 them from some other boards, hoard them on your own webspace, and then use the img tag. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








That, or...


----------



## Michael Morris (Dec 13, 2004)

I've considered something similar.  It's possible to restrict smilies by usergroup.  I've considered creating a set of smilies only I could use


----------



## DaveMage (Dec 13, 2004)

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> I particularly like :banghead:




I'll vote for that one too...


----------



## Felonious Ntent (Dec 13, 2004)

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> I want the six million that Nutkin has.
> 
> I particularly like :banghead: :what: and :shrug:
> 
> :Roofle: is also pretty good




I agree 100%.


----------



## HellHound (Dec 13, 2004)

I think that having the options of all those smilies results in smilie abuse.

It's better to just have people {img} link the smilies they want if they need particular non-standard smilies. It means that these will be used when truly necessary or important, and not just whenever the mood strikes someone to click on a button or sixteen during the post.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 13, 2004)

I would perfer having replacement for a few like Emm, Paraniod, Embrassment, they just don't get a lot of use.


----------



## Knight Otu (Dec 13, 2004)

Erm... :\
 Are you sure about that? 
 I tend to use those quite a bit. 

 *Considers that Hand of Evil may be joking*

 Anyway, I used to use waaaayyy to many smilies in the past. Maybe one or two additional, such as an :evil: smilie.


----------



## kirinke (Dec 14, 2004)

How about some more kitty, puppy and cute baby animal avatars? We have plenty of sword and sorcery, but not enough cute baby animals! How are we evil types supposed to disguise ourselves without the appropriate gear? I ask you. How?


----------



## diaglo (Dec 14, 2004)

<<<<< he gets no respect.


----------



## hong (Dec 14, 2004)

diaglo said:
			
		

> <<<<< he gets no respect.



 YES I DO! YES I DO!!!!1

*cry*


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 14, 2004)

diaglo said:
			
		

> <<<<< he gets no respect.



It's love, he gets no love.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 14, 2004)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *Considers that Hand of Evil may be joking*



_A wink is as good as a nudge, know what I mean, known what I mean, wink, wink, nudge, nudge._


----------

